# Woo Hoo!



## Shortpig (Mar 13, 2010)

It's here in town will be at my house on Monday. I can't wait to open it up and check it out. I'm so happy!















It is the Presidential Harness from Rons. I know it isn't a show harness but then not planning to show. It is more for parades and trail driving. It has padding, no checks, and hopefully the headstall will fit Ariels Fat Heat and not squish her ears. It should also fit The Duck correctly as it is a B Size Harness. Oh and it will fit my Jimmy also. *Won't he be happy to be stylin!*

Next project is to get the second cart out and get it ready for the season.

[SIZE=14pt]Itsn't it great when a plan comes together![/SIZE]


----------



## REO (Mar 13, 2010)

Yippee!



I wanna see!



I hope you'll post photos when you have a chance to play with it


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin' forward to seeing you out and about with your new stuff! YAY!!!


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 16, 2010)

Would you believe I missed yesterdays delivery. I felt so awful and my son-in-law didn't look out the window when the dogs started barking. Soooo!

I have to go to work today and was able to change the delivery address to where I work. They will deliver to me today at my desk at work.

I must admit I was a little shocked when they said it is COD for Broker Fees. Wow! It isn't that much but still it would have been nice to have known that ahead of time.

For future reference if you buy something from Canada be prepard to pay the broker fees. If not before or when it is shipped they will deliver COD at least that is the UPS way.

When all of this is over I will have 3 driving horses, two carts and two harnesses. Someone is going to get a rest while the others are being driven. At least till I can afford more equipment.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 16, 2010)

You can avoid the broker fees if you simply mail the item. I got caught with huge broker fees a few times, buying from the States, so it works both ways. I will not buy from a company which will not ship by mail; just costs too much, for an unrequired "service".


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Sue thats good to know. I wish the seller had advised me it wouldn't have changed my mind but at least I would have been prepared for the COD chgs.


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 16, 2010)

Just FYI, about the broker fees,

They do not always hit them. Its a very random thing and often the sender doesnt even know about them till the buyer calls or emails and is upset by it.

I have been stung BOTH!!! Ways.

I love the Rons harness' for working in.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 16, 2010)

It seems they only apply to UPS deliveries though...I have never been hit with a broker fee when an item has simply been mailed to me. There were a couple of times the brokerage fee was higher than the cost of the item...crazy!!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi there. Was wondering what you thought of the harness once it arrived. I am looking for an inexpensive harness to get started with while I sell my big horse tack. I've looked at so many and stumbled upon the Rons harness site.

So, the verdict?


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 23, 2011)

We really like it. It is a heavy duty harness that is great for CDE or just general pleasure driving. Very well made. It is not a show harness like you saw being used at the show. I did get hit with the broker fees unexpectedly but it was worth it.


----------



## Shari (Mar 23, 2011)

We need pictures!!!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 23, 2011)

Shortpig said:


> We really like it. It is a heavy duty harness that is great for CDE or just general pleasure driving. Very well made. It is not a show harness like you saw being used at the show. I did get hit with the broker fees unexpectedly but it was worth it.


Sounds perfect for what I want. I just need something I can ground drive in to get Dolly used to things and then to get started driving. We will be doing trails - nothing radical, and parades. She's not registered so we won't be showing. Should I get to that point, I'll move into a fancier harness but the ones at Ron's looked good enough.

How much were the brokerage fees?


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 23, 2011)

Knottymare, will you eventually be doing the CDEs here in WA? If you do, you will want a decent harness to start. I believe some folks have had good luck with this harness: http://minitack.com/mw135.htm Leia (HobbyHorse23) has used it and should have good feedback for you. Even more than that, if you can swing it, I recommend HIGHLY the Comfy Fit harness from Janie Amdal at Chimacum Tack. http://www.chimacumtack.com For some reason that harness is not yet up on her web site but give her a call and she can send you a catalog. She will work with you to get everything PERFECT. She will also work with you on payment. Give her a call!!! She is really terrific to work with and will make sure you end up with what you want and need. I have the harnesses here if you want to see them in person (I am in Monroe, I don't think you are too far away?). I also have a ton of different show harness and carts for you to see if you want.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 23, 2011)

Janie hasn't had access to her website for some time and therefore can't update it but the business is alive and well.



I agree that Ron's Harness wouldn't be my first choice for KnottyMare's purposes although I'm very curious to see pictures of Marie's in order to further educate myself. Too often a thick leather harness like that ends up being too stiff and bulky for the little guys and rather than being comfortable sort of buries them in leather. I do NOT mean there are too many straps, but rather that the straps themselves are too thick to conform nicely to the horse. One of the benefits of leather is that it should shape itself to the animal with wear as the Ozark Carriage Harness does and I'm concerned the Ron's Harness may not do that from what I've seen online. I'm willing to change my mind though, given better pix!

Come on Marie, let us see it!



Mary already saw my Comfy Fit harness and Ozark show harness at the clinic.

Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 23, 2011)

That's good to know about chimicum... I was assuming she no longer had the comfy fit breast collar because it was not on her website. I would really like to have a set up like Leia's in synthetic... I would love to think I'll do CDEs one day but a lot of that depends on support from home... it can waver at times making life miserable if I'm off running to events all the time



Don't get me wrong, my DH is a great guy but he doesn't share my enthusiasm for hobbies and is more of a home body.

Anyway, I'll scamper off and do some phone calling...


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 23, 2011)

I had purchased the Rons Harness a few years ago and sent it back as soon as I got it. JMO - it was way too heavy in looks and weight (saddle is really heavy) for a mini and my liking. The leather is very heavy weight for a mini and stiff. I think it is a nice harness for a pony/horse. I know that for the money it is a good deal though, everyone has an opinion on what they like. That is just my opinion (redundant)


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry to keep going OT, Marie.







Knottymare said:


> That's good to know about chimicum... I was assuming she no longer had the comfy fit breast collar because it was not on her website.


Just to clarify, Comfy Fit is the brand name of the entire harness line. The shaped collar I have used to be called the Freedom Collar and I believe is now called the "Deluxe something-or-other Collar" in the Comfy Fit catalogue. There's a long story behind all the name changes, just ask for the Freedom Collar, she'll know what you mean!



Pix of the harness model Amy and I have are under the "sport harness" page.

Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 23, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Sorry to keep going OT, Marie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know. I'm shopping... but I won't be able to justify buying anything till I sell some stuff. I This weekend, cleaning and photographing tack!


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 24, 2011)

Leia and Mary when the weather breaks and I'm not going to get drowned while doing it I will harness up someone with the new Ron's Harness and get some pictures. Vicky used that harness for a parade she drove in last summer but alas no pictures.


----------

